# Kingwood, Texas



## Sans Serif

D&D Encounters every Wednesday night at 7:00!

2527 Chestnut Ridge (@Kingwood Drive, behind the Mobil station)
Kingwood, TX 77339

281-382-4816

Dark Sun starts tonight - newbies welcome.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Sans Serif

Last week was devastating for our party - 60% fatality rate.  Athas is  not a friendly place.

This week, your beat-up party needs help.  It's not like the desert is  going to suddenly become welcoming.

7:00, Swords & Superheroes
2527 Chestnut Ridge (@Kingwood Drive - behind the  Mobil station)
Kingwood, TX 77339

Bring friends - but warn them first.


----------



## Sans Serif

okay, so we're back on track tonight.

We'll be doing sessions 3 & 4  tonight at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood.  For session three, we'll use  whatever Twitter buff the party agrees on.

Let's plan on a 6:00 start  time, as I'm not sure I can make it any earlier due to work.  We'll take late  arrivals, of course.

And I don't believe Jason is going to be there  tonight, so someone might want to fill the leader role.

Back-to-back  sessions.  If you can only make one of them, feel free to join  us.

Regarding the sessions: Dark Sun is an unusual campaign setting.   Sometimes you need to think out-of-the-box.  Sometimes all the thinking and  planning in the world is no match for an overpowered enemy.  Life's tough on  Athas.

Lemme know if anyone needs a ride.  If you can get one w/o me,  that'll be better, though.


----------



## Sans Serif

Last session was absolutely brutal on the party. They're going to need your help.

Tonight's session concludes chapter one of Dark Sun Encounters. Hope ya'll can make it. If you're playing LFR with us (or would like to), we'll coordinate schedules for that tonight, too.

7:00, Swords & Superheroes, Kingwood


----------



## Sans Serif

At the conclusion of Chapter One of Dark Sun Encounters: Fury of the Wastewalker, we have decided to abandon this season of the encounters program.

I feel I should put a personal note here - I've been reading book 1 of the 5-book Dark Sun novel series, and the coolness of the setting is obvious.  The intro module _Death in the Arena_, while just being a gladiator combat - was well done.  To paraphrase something one of our players said - Dark Sun fans are very passionate about their setting, and it's easy to see why.  I wouldn't mind trying the setting again in the future.

There's just something about the adventure for season two of encounters that just didn't click for us - and I'll concede that it might be all my fault.  Maybe my style of DMing is incompatible with what the author had in mind.  In fact, I know it is - but maybe with a different DM, everyone would've loved this season.  It just didn't work that way.  Season one was good, and hopefully season three will equal or exceed that.

At the end of Chapter One, I asked what the party wanted to do.  Not one person voted to keep going with Dark Sun encounters.  So I listed some options, and a decision was reached - and honestly, it wasn't the result I'd been expecting (LFR or Delves) or hoping for (continue DSE - just because it's easier on me prep-wise).  

On Wednesday nights at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood, we will instead be doing an Eberron game.  Same time, same duration - only bring your own characters, and it'll start at 7th level.  Feel free to invite someone.  Yes, there will be treasure and leveling up.  No, we won't be using rewards cards or twitter buffs.  If you'd like to make pregens for potential walk-ins, feel free.  Remember, a 7th level starting character gets a 6th level magic item, a 7th level magic item, and an 8th level magic item.

The Wednesday Eberron encounters game will start on the 21st.  It'll run every week (except August 17th, when I'd like to play the new Castle Ravenloft board game that's coming out - and it's an eight-encounter adventure, rather than add a random encounter to fill an extra week, let's instead play with the new toy).

So, if you're interested in seeing the Eberron campaign setting, come play.  It'll have a heavy Eberron feel - it will not be a generic D&D game with a few warforged thrown in.

We'll have "goodies" for those that come in to play the 1st session of Eberron Encounters (not an official WotC Encounters program, but they are separated out by encounters - so what else should we call it?).  Don't be expecting pewter minis or game books - but you know, it's stuff.

I believe we'll have a good story arc that can be done in 8 (roughly) 90-minute sessions.  We will resume playing encounters when season three starts on September 22nd.  They're playtesting this one!

Appreciate ya'll hanging in there, tolerating my one absence, and adapting to change.  And typos.  I'm sure there's typos in here.  Hope ya'll can make it out,

-Matt


----------



## Sans Serif

haven't posted here in a while.  Figure it's time.

This Saturday at 3:00, we're doing Dark Sun Game Day!

Cant make Wednesdays?

Sick of Matt & Jake DMing?

Want to try Dark Sun again?

Lucky you!  This Saturday, 3:00, at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood - Jason will be DMing Dark Sun Game Day!  Yay!

...and if you're a little hesitant because of Dark Sun Encounters - fear not!  This adventure was written by someone else!  Yay!

In all seriousness, DMs that have seen the adventure are saying good things.  Come play with us.

To satisfy your curiosity, here’s a  quick description of the adventure!

  _The Lost Cistern of Aravek_

 A remarkable device has been discovered in the wastes  near the city-state of Tyr – a magical cistern created by a long-dead  preserver named Aravek. You are charged to journey through the harsh  desert lands, brave fierce monsters, and retrieve the cistern before  your enemies can claim it for their own cruel master. Can you bring a  font of live-giving water to a parched populace? Or will you succumb to  dangers beyond the gates of Tyr? A _Dark Sun_ adventure for 4-6 pregenerated 4th-level characters.

 

World Wide Dungeons & Dragons Game Day: Dark Sun will be at 3:00, Saturday, August the 21st at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood.


Swords & Superheroes is located at 2527 Chestnut Ridge Road (@ Kingwood Drive, Behind the Tenco Diesel Gas Station).


New players are always welcome.


----------



## Sans Serif

Wednesday night, once again – Eberron Encounters!  Thanks to those who  joined us for the first time last week.  Start time at 7:00.  Bring  friends!  Location at bottom.

____________________________________________________________________________________
Following is an adventure synopsis that I send out to players via email.  As with previous weeks, brand-new stuff is in blue:

During the Last War, a creation forge near Darguun, on the border of  what is now the Mournland, was important in the experiments that led to  the creation of the warforged race. In the past, it produced  many  prototypes that led the way for the creation of modern warforged. Later,  it continued experiments in this vein. 

Haestus d’Cannith was the forge’s overseer.  Haestus and his people kept  working on prototype warforged and constructs. They extended their  experiments largely without oversight from house officials.

The forge’s importance was not lost on other forces. Shortly before the  Mourning ended the Last War, a group of irregular special forces,  thought to be a freelance mercenary team in service to the Karrnathi  government, collapsed the forge’s entrance, trapping everyone inside.  Haestus and the other artificers died slowly.

The Karrnathi irregulars were journeying through Cyre with news of their  success when the Mourning struck. Nobody saw them ever again. Although  most people have forgotten the existence of the creation forge, House  Cannith hasn’t. The house just hasn’t yet gotten around to sending a  recovery team.. until they receive news of a hole being blown in the  side of the mountain that held the forge.  Eager to prevent enemy  acquisition of house secrets, a Cannith representative calls on your  party to investigate and “ensure that House Cannith’s property is  uncompromised.”  You are hired to secure the Cannith facility for future  use, keeping its secrets and dealing with any threats within it.  Keep  any advancements as functional as possible while neutralizing dangers  within the forge.

The party travels to the location of the forge, where they discover the  passageway that was created.  It appears it was created by explosive  means.  Journeying into the mountain, they discover hobgoblins from the  bladebearer clan guarding the entrance.  They dispatch the guards with  relative ease, and move on into the forge.  At one point, they find the  mutilated body of a wordbearer goblin.

As they continue to explore the forge, they bypass a glyph of warding  before encountering prototype warforged, powered by an arcane  generator.  One of the warforged lines was an experiment to create  warforged that could pass for humanoid.  Then the party stumbled into a  barracks of hobgoblins and bugbears.  Hack and slash,  kill-em-and-take-their-stuff ensued.  Swashbuckling fun by pulling  bedrolls out from each other’s feet.  

Moving deeper into the forge, they found the construct lab – complete  with a flesh golem, a drake construct, and a goblin artificer.  An  arcane turret trap proved to be no match for the party, and they found  themselves at the original entrance for the forge, where they met  Haestus d’Cannith, the overseer of the forge… in apparition form.  After  defeating his traps and creations, the party found a guard post and a  place to rest (yes, that means “extended rest” in game terms).

Fully rested, the party heads down  another forge hallway, where they see the blackened bodies of two  goblinoids, and the remains of a disarmed fire trap – which evidentally  was disarmed two late for the aforementioned two goblinoids.  Now they  come to a storage room.  This is a long room with shelves containing  artificial limbs, heads, torsos and other parts of incomplete  constructs.  Rummaging through the room, there might be some pretty cool  stuff in here!
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Player note: if you’d like to change your character, that’s fine.   Please note that whatever you expended with your previous character is  also expended for your new character.  If your level 5 daily power was  expended with your previous character, your new character starts with  his level 5 daily power expended.  If you used two healing surges, your  new character starts two healing surges down.  If your previous  character was down eight hit points, your new character is down eight  hit points.  You get the idea.

Eberron Encounters is played every Wednesday at 7:00 at Swords & Superheroes in Kingwood.

Swords & Superheroes is located at 2527 Chestnut Ridge Road (@ Kingwood Drive, Behind the Tecno Gas Station).

New players are always welcome, and you’re encouraged to bring a friend.  We’ll have different pregens.


----------



## Sans Serif

This Saturday at 3:00 at Swords & Superheroes - Kingwood (and we   also have Game Days going on elsewhere in Houston - contact me if you   need to be pointed in another direction):

We'd be very happy if you could join us for another D&D Game Day.  This one will be to promote the Red Box Starter Kit.

If   you want to introduce someone to D&D or the 4th edition rule set,   this Saturday will be a great intro.  But there's new builds as well -   so there's something new for you vets.

We'll have plenty of  DM's  onhand to deal with overflow if need be - so feel free to bring   someone.  Jason will again be our primary DM.

Hope ya'll can   make it - especially if you haven't been able to make our Wednesday   night Encounters games or Living Forgotten Realms.

Here's a preview for Saturday's adventure:

Sunderpeak Temple
 Long a bastion of good on the edges of the wilderness, Sunderpeak   Temple has succumbed to an unknown threat. You have been tasked to   journey to the site of the temple and find out what has befallen its   residents, as the priests are needed to destroy an enchanted skill   imbued with necromantic magic. Will you face down the dark denizens that   dwell within and learn the truth of the temple’s fate? A Dungeons  &  Dragons adventure designed for 4-6 pregenerated characters of 2nd   level.
 _
 Swords & Superheroes is located at 2527 Chestnut Ridge Road (@ Kingwood Drive, Behind the Tecno Gas Station).

New players are always welcome, and you’re encouraged to bring a friend.


----------

